# Proud new iPhone owner!!!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Wooo hoooo!!!  I'm so excited.  I've been completely Mac for a while with iMac, MBP, and iPad but have had an android phone because I refused to change carriers and my carrier didn't offer the iPhone....UNTIL TODAY!!!  I stood in line for 4 hours and walked away with my shiny new phone.

I'm very familiar with everything because I've owned an iTouch but suddenly everything seems very foreign with the phone added!  (Tips and tricks appreciated.)

I am just so excited that I had to share.  

11-11-11 was a very good day!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Glad you got it! (Your i'Touch says "hello!")

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't mention to it that I don't miss it now.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats! Which size did you get?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

32 GB White in a lovely blue Trident case!  

Amazingly, I'm missing a few of the android features but I'm sure I'll adjust or find substitutes.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's the size I'd get. I have an Android phone, but I would definitely prefer an iPhone.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> 32 GB White in a lovely blue Trident case!


You're talking about the 4S? I got the same one on 11/01 -- white 32G AT&T. Big update was released yesterday. Took over an hour to download and install.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, the 4S!  It is so cool!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the best, most useful apps is the Battery Doctor.  I've got Battery Doctor Pro version 6.0.  IIRC, might have cost few dollars.  Worth it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks. I'm not having the battery issue that some talk about.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Enjoy!  I've had mine for a couple of weeks now and I'm still loving it!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Thanks. I'm not having the battery issue that some talk about.


I'm not either. I bought that app on the previous iPhone -- 3GS. Tech in the Apple Store told me battery problem is mostly because there are so many apps that require GPS / location, pushing, etc., etc. that battery quickly drains. I turn off what I don't feel I need. That app is still good. I recommend it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats....I will seriously think about an iPhone when they release one with a screen bigger than a business card!  I'm definitely happy with my iPad.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

So, *SN*, you kicked your Galaxy to the curb, huh? LOL . I LOVE my white iPhone4! I guarantee you will love your new toy! Congrats!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, *Skyblue*!!! I sold my Galaxy. I missed Swype for about half a day but I'm way over that now. I'm in LOVE with my new phone!!! It's awesome! Do you have the 4s with Siri?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:
 

> Congrats....I will seriously think about an iPhone when they release one with a screen bigger than a business card! I'm definitely happy with my iPad.


I'm the exact opposite and went with an iPhone partly because all the best reviewed Android phones have screens .5-1" bigger and I just don't have any interest in lugging around that big a phone (even bigger once you put a decent protective case on it). 

I have my iPad and Kindle for anything I need a bigger screen for. 3.5" is fine for checking e-mail/facebook/twitter, playing some simple games, reading a little bit here and there etc. for my needs. I could see needing something bigger if you wanted to do a lot of web surfing or video watching etc. on your phone though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> I'm the exact opposite and went with an iPhone partly because all the best reviewed Android phones have screens .5-1" bigger and I just don't have any interest in lugging around that big a phone (even bigger once you put a decent protective case on it).


And the cool thing about Android is that you have that choice of screen sizes!  Hopefully Apple will eventually realize that smart phones, like people and chocolate malts, should come in different sizes to meet different needs!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Yes, *Skyblue*!!! I sold my Galaxy. I missed Swype for about half a day but I'm way over that now. I'm in LOVE with my new phone!!! It's awesome! Do you have the 4s with Siri?


I have the 4, not the 4s.


----------



## addyj672 (Mar 29, 2011)

Congrats... Good to hear this.... cheers..


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> And the cool thing about Android is that you have that choice of screen sizes!  Hopefully Apple will eventually realize that smart phones, like people and chocolate malts, should come in different sizes to meet different needs!


Doesn't that make it tougher on app developers with having to make apps work on different screen sizes? I assumed that as well as all the different versions of Android out at the same time is a big part of why the android app selection is so much smaller than the iOS store.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Doesn't that make it tougher on app developers with having to make apps work on different screen sizes? I assumed that as well as all the different versions of Android out at the same time is a big part of why the android app selection is so much smaller than the iOS store.


Worse than the dimensions is the large number of resolutions. But yes, that makes it tougher for developers. Unfortunately, choices such as more freedom to develop hardware have positive and negative sides. Not all is beer and skittles in Android land, which is why I'm considering taking a walk on the fruity side if a larger screen version arrives.


----------

